# Spicy vinegar



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2021)

I only had about a quart left of spicy vinegar. So it was time to make a new batch.








Started out with about 1.5 pounds of Thai chilies. These are about as hot as Cayenne peppers. Perhaps a touch hotter. I can not find Cayenne peppers around here. Or the Thai's for that 
matter. But when I travel out of state I can find these.







Sorted, stems trimmed. And tips removed. Now to pack in bottles.







Ended with 2 quarts. And a 750ml bottle of vinegar.
The brine is:
9 cups of white vinegar. Or apple cider vinegar. 
3 Tbs of pickling salt.
Put in pot and bring to low boil to dissolve the salt.
Let cool slightly the add to bottles.








After a week or so it'll be ready. What I do is pour the vinegar into a smaller bottle. And add more vinegar to the original. I'll do this until the heat has left the peppers. Then I'll eat the peppers!
This stuff is great on so many things.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 22, 2021)

Man oh man Steve, when you make spicy stiff you don't mess around    I actually like the flavor of the Thai peppers better than cayenne peppers so this is right up my alley. Q for you though: after getting it into the jars do you put the jars under pressure or just let them do their thing naturally?

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Man oh man Steve, when you make spicy stiff you don't mess around    I actually like the flavor of the Thai peppers better than cayenne peppers so this is right up my alley. Q for you though: after getting it into the jars do you put the jars under pressure or just let them do their thing naturally?
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! The mason jars I put under vacuum. I put some in the used tequila bottle on a whim. Thought it would look cool. I will use that last. To give it time to work.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 22, 2021)

You were right Steve, the vinegar in the tequila bottle does look cool, nice work! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 22, 2021)

Dang it Steve.  You are going to get me on another journey!  Bet that is some tasty stuff.  I could think of 100 ways to use.  Nice one.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2021)

Looking good Steve , even though my mouth is burning just looking at it.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 22, 2021)

That looks great, but I'm with @ smoker jim on the heat. I bet it's pretty hot stuff! Reckon it'd be quite a bit hotter with some cut peppers in it.
Keep up the great pickling ideas man


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks great Steve!! Lot of uses for that for sure.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks good Steve 
I can see using that vinegar in stir fries, and I like just vinegar on my salads so it would go on there also

David


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 22, 2021)

Man that looks good. Looking forward to trying some pickles this winter from some of your other threads!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 22, 2021)

If any of you want to try some before committing to a large batch Texas Pete makes and sells it.






						Green Pepper Sauce | Texas Pete
					

Tabasco peppers soaked in salt and vinegar make our green pepper sauce a savory topping with a flavor that’ll make you shout to the mountaintops. Order yours.




					texaspete.com


----------



## Steve H (Aug 23, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> You were right Steve, the vinegar in the tequila bottle does look cool, nice work! RAY


Thanks Ray!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Dang it Steve.  You are going to get me on another journey!  Bet that is some tasty stuff.  I could think of 100 ways to use.  Nice one.


Lol! Thanks! This vinegar has many uses alright.



smokerjim said:


> Looking good Steve , even though my mouth is burning just looking at it.


Thanks Jim! It is pretty warm. But has really nice flavor.



motocrash said:


> That looks great, but I'm with @ smoker jim on the heat. I bet it's pretty hot stuff! Reckon it'd be quite a bit hotter with some cut peppers in it.
> Keep up the great pickling ideas man
> 
> View attachment 508583


Thanks! 



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Steve!! Lot of uses for that for sure.


Thanks!



DRKsmoking said:


> Looks good Steve
> I can see using that vinegar in stir fries, and I like just vinegar on my salads so it would go on there also
> 
> David


Thank you! Yup, I use it as a base for salad dressing. Mix with olive oil and diced shallots. Great stuff!



SmokingUPnorth said:


> Man that looks good. Looking forward to trying some pickles this winter from some of your other threads!


Thanks! I've used this for spicy pickles as well. Mix it / with regular vinegar. And with pickled eggs? Whew!



1MoreFord said:


> If any of you want to try some before committing to a large batch Texas Pete makes and sells it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've tried Texas Pete's. It's good stuff. But I can make a couple gallons of this  for the cost of a couple bottles of theirs.  I've made this vinegar quite a few times now. And really like the results.


----------



## xray (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks great Steve! That reminds me I need to make more even though I have quite a bit left, I’ve been wanting to try a habanero one.

I see you add salt to yours, how is that?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 23, 2021)

xray said:


> Looks great Steve! That reminds me I need to make more even though I have quite a bit left, I’ve been wanting to try a habanero one.
> 
> I see you add salt to yours, how is that?



I like it. It isn't really alot. Considering I use 1 TBS per cup of vinegar for pickles. It adds a slight salt flavor that really works with the spicy kick. And, since I use the peppers for numerous refills. It makes me feel better in regards to the peppers getting nasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2021)

Fantastic Steve!
Al


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 3, 2021)

Question... is this shelf stable or do you keep in the reefer?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Question... is this shelf stable or do you keep in the reefer?



I just keep it in the fridge. Never thought whether it was shelf stable or not. Though when I was going up we had a neighbor that made her own pepper vinegar. And left it on the table.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve, I don't know how I missed this originally, but my wife loves pepper vinegar on greens and cabbage. I like it too, but just not as much as my wife. So now I'll be on the hunt for the peppers which may be difficult to find. Thanks...


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just keep it in the fridge. Never thought whether it was shelf stable or not. Though when I was going up we had a neighbor that made her own pepper vinegar. And left it on the table.



Thanks!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 3, 2021)

Im thinking a big bowl of beans and cornbread with a shot of that would be good.  
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Steve, I don't know how I missed this originally, but my wife loves pepper vinegar on greens and cabbage. I like it too, but just not as much as my wife. So now I'll be on the hunt for the peppers which may be difficult to find. Thanks...



You can use the dried ones as well. Just doesn't look as pretty!

Amazon.com : Authentic Red Thai Chili Peppers, 5 oz. Bag, Genuine Hot Red Whole Pepper Chilis, Dried Fresh for Cooking Traditional Asian Foods, Soups, and Curry by Amazing Chiles & Spices : Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Im thinking a big bowl of beans and cornbread with a shot of that would be good.
> Jim



Yup! Kielbasa with either turnip or collard greens is excellent with this.  Also great on spinach.


----------

